# Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!



## Counter-Striker (23. März 2005)

Wir haben ein Grundstück und es wird ein Haus gebaut , nun soll ein Teich auch dort entstehn und kein kleiner , wir haben einen von 6x20m mit einer tiefe von über 2m in Planung , und nun mal eine Frage , wir wollen dort auch Forellen besetzten und wir bauen auch einen Wasserfall mit Pumpe & co. damit immer viel Sauerstoff drinne ist und das Wasser immer schön durchgewälzt wird. Nun die Frage , können dort die Forellen leben und ist es auch keine Quälerei ? Wie schnell wachsen normale Regenbogenforellen bei guter fütterung ?


----------



## muddyliz (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Der Wasserfall muss für Forellen im Schatten sein, sonst heizt sich das Wasser im Sommer zu sehr auf. Bei 6 m Breite ist 2 m ganz schön tief, da wird die Böschung ganz schön steil. 1-1,5 m Tiefe müsste auch reichen. Bedenke auch, wenn du kleine Kinder hast, brauchst du eine Menge Zaun um den Teich. Bei guter Fütterung hast du die Satzforellen (10-12 cm) in 1 Jahr auf Portionsgröße (gut 350-500 g.) Bedenke aber, dass bei den Forellen, wenn du vorn viel Futter reinsteckst, hinten ne Menge XXX rauskommt, da wachsen die Algen wie wahnsinnig, und nach nem halben Jahr hast du in deinem Teich nen grünen Dschungel.


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Was gibts da für möglichkeiten um das Wasser einfach wieder Sauber zu halten ? Eine Filteranlage ?


----------



## dorschhai (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Würde dir auf jeden Fall eine gute Filteranlage mit UV-B empfehlen, vorallem wenn du gerne deine Fische über längere Zeit im Wasser beobachtest und nicht für Bruchteile von Sekunden wenn sie aus der grünen Brühe auftauchen um sich Futter zu holen. Bei dem Wasservolumen muss da schon was massives her. Oder ne Biofilteranlage. Würde ich persönlich aber ergänzen mit ner "normalen" Filteranlage (biologisch+mechanisch, bloß der Größe des Teiches angepasst).


----------



## DerStipper (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Karpfen halten das auch sauber. Am besten Mamorkarpfen die fressen verdammt viel.


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

aber fressen die nicht etwas zu viel ? einige Wasserpflanzen will man ja noch drinne haben


----------



## ThomasRö (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Bedenke auch, wenn du kleine Kinder hast, brauchst du eine Menge Zaun um den Teich.


Jaja Counter-Striker pass bloss auf, dass deine Kinder nicht innen Teich fallen :q #d


----------



## Seehund (23. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Hallo Counter-Striker,

überprüfe ob du für Deinen Teich eine Baugenehmigung brauchst. 

Viel Glück bei Deinem Vorhaben #6 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Ich würde auch dringenst eine gute Filterung empfehlen weil die Qualität der Fische(Forellen) die du ja später auch essen wirst sonst sehr schlecht ist und die Forellen dir dann nicht schmecken


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

*g* Also ich denke mal das keine Baugenehmigung vorhanden sein muss , Kinder habe ich doch noch keine ^^ , Filter werden wir sehn , das teuerste wird die Teichfolie und das Flieszeugs sein ..... paar Tausend € ?
Dann nochmal ne Frage an alle ! Welche Pumpe werde ich da benötigen ? Am besten mal ein Link zu einer Pumpe die es schafft diesen Teich umzuwälzen


----------



## Lenzibald (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Servus. Filtern wird bei der Größe nicht mehr drinnen sein. Zum umwälzen kannst jede handelsübliche Tauchpumpe nehmen. Kostenpunkt ca 100Euro die schaffen so um die 18 Kubikmeter die Stunde. Allerdings brauchen die so um die 700-1000Watt geht ganz schön ins Geld wenn die länger läuft.


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Nein , wenn dann richtige Filterpumpen für ein Teich , wenn es nötog ist nehmen wir 2 oder 3 stück davon ! Der Teich wird ca. 40 - 50 Kubikmeter haben !


----------



## dorschhai (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Hast du schonmal drüber nachgedacht das ganze vielleicht als Schwimmteich zu machen? Kann ganz angenehm sein  Die Pumpen werden nicht das Problem sein das entscheidende sind die Filter. Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten wenn das Wasser wirklich sauber sein soll. Auf jeden Fall mit vorgeschalteten UV-B - Brenner gegen die Algen! Entweder du baust dir die Filter selbst oder das ganze geht ins Geld! Denn Filter mit einer Kapazität von 20000 Liter / Stunde aufwärts sind recht preisintensiv.


----------



## Lenzibald (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Servus. Wie du am Anfang gesagt hast 20x6m und ca 2m tief komm ich auf 240kubikmeter Wasser. Also ein Filter der diese Menge umwälzt wird sicher nicht billig.


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

aber es ist doch nicht überall 2 meter tief ! nur an der tiefsten stelle ! Es geht nicht gleich abwärts ! Also 350€ pro Pumpe sind geplant 2 Stück maximal ! Also hat jemand eine Empfehlung ? bitte mit link !


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

OMG http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=84145&item=4366167220&rd=1


----------



## Trollschreck (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Hej Counter-Striker,

das beste was wir zu Teichen gefunden haben, nach sehr langer Suche nach einem Gewächshaus, ist naturagart.
Gibs auch im Net unter www.naturagart.com
Schauh mahl rein und vordere ein Katalog an. Die berechnen dir alles bis zum Filter.
falls du Telf. brauchst: -Filtertechnik, Wasserqualität: 05451/5934-43

Viel Spaß


----------



## dorschhai (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

@ CS: Das Teil bei Ebay würde passen, denke ich. Hat auch ne recht gute Ausstattung.


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Ok Danke , habe denen mal ne Mail geschickt Mit den Tecihdaten und welchen Filter sie empfehlen können !


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> @ CS: Das Teil bei Ebay würde passen, denke ich. Hat auch ne recht gute Ausstattung.


Ja aber etwas teuer nicht ? :q  Hat der überhaupt dieses Uv dingsbums ?


----------



## Seehund (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Hallo Counter-Striker,

du siehst, auch beim Teichbau wird dir hier im Board von allen Seiten mit Tipps geholfen.

Meine Überlegungen sind folgende: Warum willst Du das Wagenrad im Teichbau neu erfinden. Suche einen Teichwirt auf und frage dort nach seinen Erfahrungen in der Wasseranlage nach. Sicherlich wenn dieser Betreiber Dir persönlich nicht böse gesonnen ist, wird Dir aus seinem Erfahrungsschatz die besten Tipps geben können, einschließlich einschlägige Bezugsquellen für Pumpen, evtl. Filteranlagen, Fütterung usw.

Versuche doch nicht durch Selbststudium etwas aufzubauen, wenn andere mögliche Fehler gleicher Art bereits gemacht haben und ihre Lehren daraus gezogen haben. Mach Dir diese Erfahrungen doch zu Nutze [I*](Erfahrung ist die Ansammlung der gemachten Fehler)*[/I]
Denn ein Teich Deiner geplanten Größenordnung ist schon kein Kinderplanschbecken mehr und kostet richtig Geld und Arbeit, kann aber auch Freude oder Sorgen bringen.

Ich habe diese Erfahrung, zwar in anderer Konstellation mit einem übergroßem Forellenbecken in einem Restaurant gemacht. Ich habe mich überal schlau gefragt und bin letztendlich, als das Becken fertg war, vor einem Scherbenhaufen gestanden, bis ich jemanden gefragt habe, der vor mir auch schon mal so ein Ding gebaut hat. Als ich mit meinen Problemen zu ihm kam hat er erst mal gegrinst :c  und dann hat er mir auf den Kopf zu gesagt mit welchen Werdegang mein Forellenbecken mir Sorgen macht

Nachdem wir uns dann einen Abend bei einem kleinem Bier oder 2-? zusammengesetzt haben, konnte ich auf seinen Erfahrungen die entsprechenden Änderungen vornehmen. Diese zusätzlichen Kosten hätte ich mir sparen können, wenn ich seine Erfahrungen vorher umgesetzt hätte. Nachdem ich dann die anfänglich von mir gemachten Fehler ausgemerzt hatte funktionierte das Forellenbecken im Restaurant vorzüglich, mit allem drum und drann.

Lass Dir dieses mal durch den Kopf gehen und denk darüber nach. Einen Forellenteichwirt wird es auch in Deiner Umgebung geben und mach ihm klar, dass es ohne Seinen fachmännischen Rat (weil seine Fische auf diesem Kontinent die besten sind) einfach für dich nicht geht.  #c 

Du wirst sehen, diese Person wächst warscheinlich vor Lobes Stolz über sich hinaus und wird Dir alles sagen was Du für Dein Projekt brauchst. Natürlich solltest Du dann aber auch diese Ratschläge befolgen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück  #6 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Naja , die sind hier selten geworden , aber ich werde mal rum gucken ! Also ich würde es eigentlich so angehn:
-Teichform mit Schlauch oder Band auf dem Boden legen ! Gras abmähen , Mit Spaten und Schippe langsam erste Schichten abtragen und immer weiter buddeln , bis das Loch komplett ist
-Vließ auslegen , Teichplane auslegen 
-Teichplane mit schweren Steinen und Kies an den Rändern bedecken Kies und/oder Sand in den Teich füllen 
-Wasser mit einer Pumpe aus dem Grundwasser hineinfüllen (ca. 1 Monat Einfülldauer !?) 
-Wasser berühgen lassen 
-Pflanzen einsetzten 
-Pumpen auf Plattformen stellen und in Betrieb nehmen 
-Woche wartezeit bis Wasser klar und sauber ist 
-Fischbesatz ?

So ungefär würde ich vorgehn , ist bestimmt saufalsch aber darum brauche ich eure Tips , wir würdet ihr vorgehn ? macht es auch mit Stichpunkten !


----------



## muddyliz (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Das Vlies kannst du dir sparen, nimm gelben Sand (2-5 cm dick).
Falls du Wühlmäuse in der Gegend hast rate ich dir dringend zu einem Drahtgeflecht unter der Sandschicht.
Hast du Laubeintrag im Herbst? Das belastet das Wasser stark.
Leichter als mit Spaten und Schippe gehts mit ner Gartenfräse oder bei dieser Größe mit nem Bagger.
Für Forellen nimmst du nur die blanke Folie (lässt sich leichter reinigen).
Bei der Größe gäbe das doch einen schönen Schwimmteich. Lass die Fische raus, lege dir 100 m schwarzen Schlauch neben den Teich und erwärme das Wasser mit einer Solarpumpe. Das erwärmte Wasser lässt du dann zur Reinigung durch ein Sumpfbeet (Kies, bis 32 mm Durchmesser) fließen.


----------



## muddyliz (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Noch was: Bei den Ausgaben, die du da vorhast, überlege mal, wieviel Zentner Forellen du dir dafür kaufen könntest. Die schaffst du wahrscheinlich im Leben nicht zu essen.
Ich habs eben mal grob überschlagen: Statt Filter (der bei Ebay) und Folie könntest du dir mindestens 7 Zentner Forellen kaufen.


----------



## ThomasRö (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Vlies kannst du dir sparen, nimm gelben Sand (2-5 cm dick).
> Falls du Wühlmäuse in der Gegend hast rate ich dir dringend zu einem Drahtgeflecht unter der Sandschicht.
> Hast du Laubeintrag im Herbst? Das belastet das Wasser stark.
> Leichter als mit Spaten und Schippe gehts mit ner Gartenfräse oder bei dieser Größe mit nem Bagger.
> ...


Sind wir Angler oder Schwimmer? :q |krach: #d |bla: |uhoh: #6 :q


----------



## muddyliz (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



> Sind wir Angler oder Schwimmer?


Natürlich Angler, aber doch nicht solche:


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Wenn dann sollen in den Teich auch Fische rein ! Da müssen ja auch nicht 7 Zenter forellen rein ! Dafür habe ich auch nicht gesagt das ich die alle aufeinmal entnehme ! Also 20 stück wären für den Anfang ok und Karpfen und schleien sollen auch noch rein ! 
Sand 5cm geht wohl schlecht , der hält ja nicht bei einer schrägen ! dafür wachsen die Wurzeln durch Sand mit Leichtigkeit durch ! Also sagt mir einfach wie ihr es angehn würdet mit Stichpunkten damit es übersichtlicher wird !


----------



## muddyliz (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Gelber Sand geht sehr wohl. Wenn der leicht feucht ist klebt der wie Mörtel.
Falls du Probleme mit Wurzeln haben solltest, kannst du es auch gleich sein lassen. Bei einem meiner Teiche hat es das Hechtkraut (wohlgemerkt von oben) geschafft, sich mit den Wurzeln durch die Klebenaht zu schieben. Ergebnis: 30 cm langer Schlitz.
Karpfen machen jede Menge Sauerei. Ich hatte mal 4 Karpfen (der größte hatte 10 Pfund) und 2 Schleien drin. Ergebnis nach 1 Jahr 50 Eimer stinkender Bodenschlamm. War zwar ein prima Dünger für den Garten, aber widerlich. Und das Wasser sah aus wie  :v


----------



## Seehund (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was: Bei den Ausgaben, die du da vorhast, überlege mal, wieviel Zentner Forellen du dir dafür kaufen könntest. Die schaffst du wahrscheinlich im Leben nicht zu essen.
> Ich habs eben mal grob überschlagen: Statt Filter (der bei Ebay) und Folie könntest du dir mindestens 7 Zentner Forellen kaufen.



Hallo muddyliz.

Wenn es um die Hobbyfischerei/Angeln/Teichwirtschaft geht, dann darf man einfach keine Wirtschaftlichkeitsüberlegungen anstellen. Man muss dieses als Hobby betrachten und jedes Hobby kostet nun mal Geld.

Bedenke mal wieviel Geld für das Hobby Angeln ausgegeben wird und wieviel Fisch man dafür kaufen könnte? #q 

Für ein Hobby sollte das Geld einfach über sein. Dabei darf es nicht nach wirtschaftlichkeit gehen sondern, wieviel Spaßefekt (oder Groll bei einer mislungenen Teichanlage) will ich mir für meinen Geldbeutel leisten.

Ich finde einen eigenen Teich zu haben kann schon Spaß machen. Aber wie gesagt, kann.!

Nur nicht den Mut verlieren, ich wünsche das dieses Objekt klappt.

Viele Ostergrüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Mindestens 1 Karpfen muss rein ! Da sind denke ich mal keine großartigen Wurzeln ! Ich brauche nur mal ne gute Beschreibung wie ich vorgehn muss !


----------



## ThomasRö (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Mindestens 1 Karpfen muss rein ! Da sind denke ich mal keine großartigen Wurzeln ! Ich brauche nur mal ne gute Beschreibung wie ich vorgehn muss !


Willst doch nicht den armen Karpfen allein da drinnen schwimmen lassen wollen|abgelehn #d


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Egal , ich muss erstmal wissen wie man ein Teich aufbaut ! Das Frage ich schon die ganze Zeit doch bis jetzt gibt mir keiner mal ne klare antwort ! Ich wollte es so mit Stichpunkten haben !


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

So, nun ich: bei mir besteht der garten zur hälfte aus 3 teichen. mit trübem wasser habe ich nur kurz im frühjahr probleme, wenn die bakterien noch nicht in schwung sind und die algen schon wachsen...

bei mir müßten es auch so um die 30.000 liter sein. 

- der große hat 7x3 meter , 2x3, 2x2
- pumpe oase ( qualität, 5 jahre garantie, power und wenig stromverbrauch)
- vom großen teich pumpe ich das wasser in einen 4 meter langen, 50 cm breiten und 20 cm tiefen graben
- dieser ist voll pflanzen und das wasser kann sich beruhigen, algen etc. setzen sich ab
- weiter fließt es in den 2x2, keine fische, viele pflanzen ( schilf, wasserpest...)
- von hier über ein kiesbett in den mittleren teich ( wenig fische )
- und von dem über einen wasserfall in den großen
- hier leben 30 kois und das wasser ist sauber und klar!
- alles wartungsfrei
- uv klärer zerstören dir wichtige bakterien und ähnliches, ist nur in der algenblüte anzuraten
- kauf dein zubehör bei ebay, wenn du nicht zuviel geld hast
- bohr dir einen brunnen im garten, sonst wirst du arm ( frischwasser )

Also, wenn du keine lust hast ständig irgendwelche filter zu waschen / warten, leg dir zusätzlich einen mind. 2x2 klärteich an, lass das wasser über einen wasserfall mit vie feinem und grobem kies in deinen hauptteich zurücklaufen. wenn die dimensionen stimmen, hast du eine sorgenfreie biologische und preiswerte klärung. teichfolie sollte1,5mm haben.
gruß robert#h


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

ja 1,5mm ist schon alles durchdacht ;-) endlich mal jemand der sich auskennt ! Danke für die Tips !!


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Falls du an einem leistungsstarken gebrauchten uv - klärer interessiert bist..|kopfkrat 

ich habe für meinen keine verwendung mehr.  noch mal zur wasserpest: diese pflanze wächst schnell und entzieht dem teichwasser viele nährstoffe. wenn der klärteich zugewachsen ist, harke und schubkarre 2 - 3 mal vollmachen. wächst superschnell wieder nach.. und im frühjahr aus dem hauptteich grob die blätter vom herbst mit einem kescher rausfischen und gut!!!
gruß robert#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Ähem, aber was ne Teichpumpe so im Jahr an Strom frisst, hast Du Dir doch bestimmt vorher ausgerechnet, oder? |kopfkrat 


Ich hatte mal ein Jahr Tag und Nacht einen PC mit 450 Watt Netzteil laufen und bekam dann eine schlaffe Stromnachzahlung von 900 Euronen präsentiert. :c


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Counter-Striker warum müssen unbedingt Forellen rein. Wenn du andere Fische besetzen würdst dann bräuchtest du nicht solch eine heftige Filterung und das Wasser könnte auch mal angetrübt sein. Ich denke am besten lassen sich diese Fische halten: Karpfen, Schleien, Aale, Rotfedern, Ukelei, Barsche, Karauschen, Hechte

Du könntest in einem Teich folgende Fische vergesellschaften: 

Karpfen oder Schleien(Sie sind Nahrungskonkurenten) zum beangeln, maximal 5 Hechte zum dezimieren der Keinfische und zum beangeln, Ukeleis
und Rotfedern als Futterfische, Aale zum beangeln und als Räuber.

Wenn du sehr viele kleine ukeleis und Rotfedern hast so dass sie sich zu stark vermehren kannst du über weitere Hechte oder sogar zusätzlich Barsche einsetzen.



Falls du bei deinem altem konzept mit den forellen bleibst setze so wenig Grundfische wie möglich ein. Sie wühlen dass Wasser zu sehr um. Und Hechte lieber auch nicht da sie die Forllen als Futter schätzen:r


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Karpfenchamp: ich denke in diesem 2x6 meter teich soll nicht geangelt werden 

und zum stromverbrauch: klar kostet es geld, aber die pumpen haben keine 450 watt und ca 5 - 10 euro im monat sollte es wert sein seine eigene wasserfläche im garten zu haben. ist ungemein entspannend mal ne viertelstunde abzuschalten und den fischen , vogeln , fröschen und den anderen getier zuzuschauen. wenn dir die ersten fische aus der hand fressen, dann schaufelst du den teich nie wieder zu...:l 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Counter-Striker (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

2x6 METER ???????????? Was soll ich mit so einer Pfütze ? Wir haben die Teichmaße geändert ! Er soll 8x18 Meter werdenund die tiefste Stelle soll 3 meter betragen ! Es sollen Forellen rein ! Warum keine Grunsfische ? Ich habe mal gehört das Grundlinge ständig in Forellenteichen besetzt werden , da sie das Wasser sauber halten !


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Forellen in einem Gartenteich zu halten ist eine schwachsinnige Idee. Grundlinge werden sich in einem Forellenteich nur selten halten können. Ich kenne auch keinen Forellenteich, der regelmäßig mit Grundlingen besetzt wird. Und Grasfische: Man muss sich fragen was man will: Wasserpflanzen oder eine freie Wasserfläche


----------



## Counter-Striker (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Ich mache es trotzdem !  ​


----------



## ex-elbangler (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Wieso lassen sich keine Gründlinge im Gartenteich halten????

Wir haben auch ein Teich 6x16m, da halten sich die Gründlinge seit mehr als 2 Jahren.
meisten halten sie sich am Bachlauch auf.

@ CS

auf Karpfen und Schleie würde ich verzichten.

Hast du Baüme in der nähe des Teiches???
Wenn ja würde ich die vorher wegmachen, die Wurzeln machen deine Folie kaputt.


----------



## Counter-Striker (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Wir haben keinen einzigen baum auf dem Grundstück , da soll er hin |rolleyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ EX-EA
Was hast du für Fische in deinem Teich ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

CS: Die Grundfische wühlen den Teich zu sehr auf und dadurch leidet die Wasserqualität. Das ist sehr schlecht für Forellen und sie sterben wenn das Wasser einen zu schlechten PH Wert aufweist. Halte lieber keine Forellen.


----------



## dramone (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

ich will auch noch meinen senf dazu geben 
als langjähriger koi liebhaber hab ich schon so ziehmlich alles erlebt, was mit teichbau, filter, besatz etc. zusammenhängt. hier ein paar stichworte welche lediglich als geistige anregung gedacht sind:
- filteranlage ca. 30% volumen der wassermenge wenn kein frischwasserzulauf!!
- bodenablauf ?
- m3 wasser pro kg/fisch?
- folie vs. gfk? (gfk "becken" kann mann prima selber machen)

www.koi-hobby.de bietet gute hilfestellung

gruss


----------



## xonnel (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Hast Du mal durchgerechnet, wieviel Kubikmeter Erdreich ihr da bewegen muesst, was das somit an Gewicht bedeutet, wieviel LKW-Ladungen und Fahrten das sind, wo die Erde bleiben soll und was das ganze (ggf mit Entsorgung) kostet ?

Nur mal so als Beispiel .... 8 * 18 * 3 = 432m³ Erdreich
Das dürften in etwa 1000 Tonnen sein, was knappe 50 LKW Ladungen bedeutet.


----------



## Counter-Striker (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Das kommt alles daneben ! Da soll ein haus hin und das muss hoch stehn , höhr als die Strasse , damit das Regenwasser nicht auf das Grundstück läuft ! Also Erde entsorgen ? Niemals , weißt du überhaupt wieviel neue Erde kostet#d  ???


----------



## ex-elbangler (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Gründlinge
Goldfische
Rotfedern
Plötzen
Döbel
Barsche


----------



## Counter-Striker (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Keine großen ? Hmmmmmm 
Reichen 1,5mm Teichfolie eigentlich bei 3 meter tiefe ?


----------



## ex-elbangler (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Ne keine grossen,

aber warum willst du den Teich unbedingt 3m tief machen???????

Wie gross soll denn die Tiefste stelle sein???

Unser ist 1,8m Tief die tiefste stelle  ca, 1,5m x 80cm gross.


Ich denke 2m sind ausreichend.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Baut den teich doch erst mal und dann kann man sich über die fische gedanken machen. werden wohl so ein paar tausend euros zusammenkommen. die folie gibt es auch nicht in den dimensionen. da müssen bahnen zusammen geschweißt werden. macht euch gedanken über einen klärteich#6 !! mit den 2 x 6 hatte ich mich wohl verlesen. 2 meter reichen völlig! der teich bei mir und auch der forellen puff sind nicht tiefer als 130cm, reicht auch. erschreckt euch nicht, wieviel erde beim aushub anfällt|uhoh: ...  viel spaß, gruß robert#h


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

DIe Erde werden wir schon gebrauchen ! Also reicht die Stärke 1,5mm für vieleicht 2,50m tiefe oder ? Ich habe einen guten Tip gehört , das man Forellen im Frühherbst reinsetzt und im Spätfrühling wieder rausangelt ! Damit müssen sie den Sommer nicht mitmachen. #6


----------



## Andy007 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Also, ich kann zum Thema Teichbau und Filteranlagen nur auf folgenden Link hinweisen: http://www.naturagart.de/cgis/navi.cgi?datei=./html/home.html&basket=AB-basket

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, pack die Familie ins Auto und schau es dir vor Ort an. 
Ich selber, bzw. mein alter Herr hat nach endlosen Versuchen mit Filtern, Pumpen etc. von verschiedensten Herrsteller dort die optimale und vorallem funktionierende Filteranlage bekommen, soll heißen: endlich klares Wasser #6 
Denn es nützt die beste Filteranlage mit UV herzlich wenig, wen das falsche Filtermaterial verwendet wird. 
Gruß
Andy


P.S. In dem Teich leben Goldfische, Rotfedern, Gründlinge und Moderlieschen. Wenn der Fischbestand zu groß geworden ist, schwimmt immer für einige Zeit ein oder zwei Barsche drin rum. In der Regel einmal im Jahr |supergri


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Wieso lassen sich keine Gründlinge im Gartenteich halten????
Grundlinge lassen sich gut im Gartenteich halten, sie vermehren sich in vielen Teichen sogar regelmäßig. Aber nicht zusammen mit Forellen! Dies mag in der Natur, in einem Bachlauf klappen, aber niemals in einem Gartenteich!


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt alles daneben ! Da soll ein haus hin und das muss hoch stehn , höhr als die Strasse , damit das Regenwasser nicht auf das Grundstück läuft ! Also Erde entsorgen ? Niemals , weißt du überhaupt wieviel neue Erde kostet#d ???


 
Aber das die Fundamente nicht auf angefüllten, sondern auf gewachsenem Boden stehen sollten, weißt Du schon, oder? Ein Haus muss dann als sog. Pfahlgründung ausgelegt sein, sonst gibt es Risse auf Dauer. Nur so nebenbei erwähnt.


----------



## Counter-Striker (1. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Reichen denn auch 1,5mm Folie für 3m wassertiefe ???


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Ich denke schon dass die reichen. Im Zweifelsfall immer ne Stärke höher


----------



## ChristophL (1. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> aber es ist doch nicht überall 2 meter tief ! nur an der tiefsten stelle ! Es geht nicht gleich abwärts ! Also 350€ pro Pumpe sind geplant 2 Stück maximal ! Also hat jemand eine Empfehlung ? bitte mit link !


 
Hast du mal die Stromkosten solcher Umwälzpumpen ausgerechnet ?

Nicht, dass du am Ende nen Schlag kriegst - aber mach das lieber. Die laufenden Kosten sind nämlich richtig saftig !

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Ich muss es nicht bezahlen |supergri 
Der Anfang ist getan ! von 11 Uhr bis 18 Uhr gegraben , ein Loch von 4meter länge , 3meter breite und 1meter tiefe !


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

großes Problem , ich brauche eure Hilfe ! Also wie ich mitbekommen habe wird das mit 3 metern tiefe nichts werden )-: nichtmal mit 2m tiefe )-: )-: der Teich kann maximal 1,20m tief werden )-: )-: )-: ! Weil das Grundwasser sonst zu sehr hochdrückt , Keller haben in dieser Gegen auch keine , wegen dem Grundwasser , doch lohnt es sich noch einen 8x18m Teich zu bauen der 1,20m tief ist ? Wenn ja , was dann besetzten ????????


----------



## sammycr65 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Moin, habe zwar keine Ahnung von Teichbau möchte 
trotzdem meinen Senf dazugeben!

Kannst du nicht den Aushub "nehmen" und den Rand entsprechend 
erhöhen um auf eine 2 Meter Wassertiefe zu kommen?
Oder geht das technisch nicht, weil der "Wall" dann für das 
grundstück zu hoch wär?

Viel mir spontan ein

der Sammy


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Mal drüber nachgedacht das ,Grundwasser bzw. Oberflächenwasser, als Teichwasser zu nutzen, die Nachbarn von meinen Eltern haben das so gemacht.


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Mal drüber nachgedacht das ,Grundwasser bzw. Oberflächenwasser, als Teichwasser zu nutzen, die Nachbarn von meinen Eltern haben das so gemacht.


 
ich weiß nicht ganz wie das gehn soll!? dann wäre ja der Teich im Sommer leer , wenn du es so meinst wie ich es mir vorstelle #c


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, habe zwar keine Ahnung von Teichbau möchte
> trotzdem meinen Senf dazugeben!
> 
> Kannst du nicht den Aushub "nehmen" und den Rand entsprechend
> ...


 

geht leider nicht wirklich , wir brauchen die erde schon um das halbe grundstück höhr zu legen , da es etwas schräg abwärts geht (kaum zu erkennen)


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Bei dem Nachbarn Funktioniert es, wie weiss ich auch nicht, auf jeden Fall hat der das ganze Jahr Wasser drin, zwar leicht Schwankend so ca.+ - 30-40cm.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Wenn das tatsächlich so ist,wie du das geschildert hast,warum dann nicht den Teich extra tief ausheben,das Grundwasser wird ihn dann ja schon füllen.
Und für die trockenen Monate,in denen der Grundwasserspiegel sinkt, eine kleine Grundwasserpumpe anlegen,welche euch das Wasser (auch als Brauchwasser für den Garten) aus 6-8 Metern Tiefe herausholt.

Wozu dann das gedöns mitte Folie ?


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

ich finds aber auch nciht gut wenn das wasser 1,50m weit unten ist , dafür müssten wir dann noch tiefer graben , mindestens 3,50m damit wir einen 2m tiefen teich haben


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

im sommer da wasser reinpumpen , kannste vergessen , da pumpste ja ewig weil ja alles wieder absackt ! Hat jemand noch mehr Lösungen per Rat ? Welche Fische kann ich in einem 1,20m teich setzten ? reicht die Tiefe für den WInter ????????????


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Also ich denke für Karpfen und Schleien reicht das schon. Unser Teich ist auch nur nen knappen Meter tief und er ist noch nie durchgefroren. Nicht mal bis zur häfte. Du könntest natürlich auch kleine Warmwasserstationen im Winter laufen lassen die den Teich um einige Grad erwärmen. So ist er nie ganz zugefroren. Wäre natürlich auch nicht ganz billig. Aber unserer läuft auch ohne diese Stationen. Ich denke die 1,20 reichen auch. Aber du müsstest dich von den Forellen trennen denn da sind 1,20 zu wenig. Hechte kannst du auch so halten. Eigentlich fast alles außer Salmoniden.


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

von den Forellen habe ich mich schon lange getrennt:c  aber jetzt wäre ich über ein paar fische auch schon froh


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Klar kannst du da Fische reinzun. Nur eben keine Anspruchsvollen. Hier nochmal ne Zusammenstellung der Fische die du einsetzen könntest



Du könntest in einem Teich folgende Fische vergesellschaften: 

Karpfen oder Schleien(Sie sind Nahrungskonkurenten) zum beangeln, maximal 5 Hechte zum dezimieren der Keinfische und zum beangeln, Ukeleis
und Rotfedern als Futterfische, Aale zum beangeln und als Räuber.

Wenn du sehr viele kleine ukeleis und Rotfedern hast so dass sie sich zu stark vermehren kannst du über weitere Hechte oder sogar zusätzlich Barsche einsetzen


----------



## Klaus-a. (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Teich bauen schau mal hier..http://www.der-teich.de/452.htm


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



			
				Klaus-a. schrieb:
			
		

> Teich bauen schau mal hier..http://www.der-teich.de/452.htm


 
In dem Forum sind ich und Counter schon drinn:q :q #6 . Ich verrate meinen Nick aber nicht. Ich denke aber Counter weiß schon wer ich dort bin. Und ich weiß wer er ist


----------



## Counter-Striker (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

jo , der teich wird wohl noch warten , sehr wenig zeit für das ding ...........


----------



## toddy (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Wenn du bei 1,2 m Grundwasser hast , dann nutze es nur aus .
Hat mein Freund auch so gemacht.Keine Folie notwendig= Kostenersparnis
Den Wasserstandsverlust im Sommer gleicht er durch Grundwasserpumpe und Regenwassernutzung einer Garage mit Grassdach wiedr aus und so hat er im Sommer zwar 20 cm niegrigeren Wasserspiegel als im Winter aber kein Fischsterben seit 5 Jahren.
Sei Teich hat etwa 8 x 6 M und eine maximaltiefe von ca 1,5 Meter.
Es sind hauptsächlich Karpfenartige und einige Barsche eingesetzt, Gründlinge sind auch vorhanden.
Wie wäre es wenn ihr buddelt bis es feucht wird, und dann einen Bagger ruft der dann noch einen meter tiefer geht.
So habt ihr min 1 Meter wasserstand und im Winter u. nach starken Regenfällen auf jeden fall entsprechend mehr.


----------



## Leif (12. März 2007)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Hallo,

was ist denn aus dem teich geworden?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist denn aus dem teich geworden?


 
ja genau...#c !!!???

Grüsse aus Indien (noch 25x )


----------



## Popeye (12. März 2007)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Würde mich auch interezieren, da ich mir auch einen großen Teich anlegen will.


----------



## Joka (12. März 2007)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

da hat wohl wieder einer einen Tagtraum gehabt 

erst dick auffe Kacke hauen und nach Tips fragen und dann derbe abstinken


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



Joka schrieb:


> da hat wohl wieder einer einen Tagtraum gehabt
> 
> erst dick auffe Kacke hauen und nach Tips fragen und dann derbe abstinken


 
Hoffe du behälst nicht recht...:vik: !?

Grüsse aus Indien(noch 24x!)#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

muß mal schnell meinen senf abgeben .bei der größe vom teich solltet ihr euch die teichfolie ersparen .ein kumpel hat einen in etwa gleicher größe und hat den kompletten teich mit lehm ausgestrichen eine stärke von 30 cm hält den teich jetzt 3 jahre wasserdicht und es iss natur.fragt nicht nach den kosten er hat eine lehmgrube aufgetan,wer die möglichkeit hat sollte die se variante sich zunutze machen.
greez
andy


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*



Counter-Striker schrieb:


> jo , der teich wird wohl noch warten , sehr wenig zeit für das ding ...........


 

wann gehts weiter mit dem Projekt...|kopfkrat !?

Meld dich mal hab da auch was vor mir wenn ich zu Hause bin 

Grüsse aus Indien(noch 17x!)|wavey:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wir wollen ein Teich bauen !!!!*

Hmmmmmm |kopfkrat   er wird doch nicht noch immer am Buddeln sein, es ist jetzt schon einige Zeit her als der Counter was geschrieben hat, tja vielleicht hat er es ja an den Bandscheiben bekommen, wenn er alles alleine mit der Hand ausbuddeln wollte  #d  wünsche ihm noch viel Glück das der Teich bald mal fertig wird und wir hier ein paar pics davon zu sehen bekommen !!!


----------

